# What leaf is this?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Got It as a free bonus with my IAL








Is it good for my shrimp tank? Any benefits?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

if I were you dont put it on your shrimp tank just to be safe


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks like a small IAL.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just go back and ask the person you got the IAL from what type of leaf it is.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

They are from Poland from eBay. I'll try to get response from the seller.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how how much you got them?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like Almond Leaves to me


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

No response as of yet.

They are significantly more orange and smaller than the main 25 IAL that came with my order. I believe with shipping they all costed $6?


----------



## jczernia (Oct 10, 2012)

*Symplicity*

Symplicity 
If you would like send me the sellers info I could try to help ( I am Polish) 
John


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

PM sent to you john, hope you can help


----------

